# New Puppy!



## jkiniowa (Feb 7, 2011)

My wife and I just picked up our new puppy on Saturday. 
7wk old White female. We have named her "Arctic"
She so far is getting along great with our 1y/o male "Roush"


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Too cute!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello and welcome, they are both adorable!


----------



## jkiniowa (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. 
We are having a ton of funt with the two of them so far. 
Although I think Roush forgets how small she is sometimes when they are playing


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very cute. I see a lot of dog hair in your future. ;-)


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Very cute! Welcome to the board!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome to a fellow Iowan! Adorable pup!!!


----------



## jkiniowa (Feb 7, 2011)

chelle said:


> Welcome to a fellow Iowan! Adorable pup!!!


Fellow Iowan!
We actually picked our pupply up near Des Moines, in Mitchellville IA


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

How adorable!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Awwww how cute!! Welcome the the forum.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome! She's a cutie and what a great name for her!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Such a beautiful family!


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Both are beautiful!


----------

